# Reasons for "Jet boating" and options.



## Crazyboat (Sep 4, 2016)

https://www.premiermarine.us/durajet-propeller.php 

I'm pretty sure most if not al of the jet boaters here do it for shallow water running, if any of you do it for safety reasons you may want to look into this as an option. (see link)

The problem of course is it runs deep as in about 14" or so of water like a standard OB.

I also am assuming the claims made are true and accurate.


----------

